# Revell 1:48 B17f Kit 4701



## Cloath (Feb 15, 2021)

Does anyone have a top turret assembly and cockpit hood with glass? I had just finished painting these when my dog decided to eat them. 
Any ideas or help would greatly appreciated. Looking to buy if you have these parts.


----------



## Donivanp (Feb 15, 2021)

Cloath said:


> Does anyone have a top turret assembly and cockpit hood with glass? I had just finished painting these when my dog decided to eat them.
> Any ideas or help would greatly appreciated. Looking to buy if you have these parts.


No, you used that excuse in school. You have to come up with a different one for models.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Feb 15, 2021)

Where are you located?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 16, 2021)

Should be able to request them online from Revell, USA or Revell Germany / UK.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2021)

What about the dog?


----------



## Donivanp (Feb 16, 2021)

Wurger said:


> What about the dog?


I mean you could follow it around!


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 16, 2021)

Maybe dog shit is discovered to be the new Future!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Cloath (Feb 16, 2021)

Donivanp said:


> Where are you located?


College Park Georgia


----------



## Cloath (Feb 16, 2021)

Wurger said:


> What about the dog?


English Bulldog named Biggles. He eats everything including plastic parts


----------



## Donivanp (Feb 16, 2021)

Well that's nice. Eighth AF B-17 gets eaten by the English. Great headline! The poop is a new idea for weathering.

I had an an English Springer that did the same thing. Something seems to be going on with English dogs eating plastic? Down one each Monogram F-106 (I refuse to call a Monogram a Revell).

All kidding aside I'd look at Terry's input. Go up online to Revell.com and you may have to go to Revell Germany and look for replacement parts section.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 16, 2021)

Spare parts service – Revell GmbH


----------



## bdefen (Feb 16, 2021)

The old saying used to be, "He was shaking like a dog sh*tting peach pits". Now it's, "He was shaking like Biggles sh*tting bomber turrets"......I like it!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2021)

Cloath said:


> English Bulldog named Biggles. He eats everything including plastic parts



Anyway , I hope it is still alive.


----------



## Cloath (Feb 17, 2021)

Donivanp said:


> Well that's nice. Eighth AF B-17 gets eaten by the English. Great headline! The poop is a new idea for weathering.
> 
> I had an an English Springer that did the same thing. Something seems to be going on with English dogs eating plastic? Down one each Monogram F-106 (I refuse to call a Monogram a Revell).
> 
> All kidding aside I'd look at Terry's input. Go up online to Revell.com and you may have to go to Revell Germany and look for replacement parts section.



Thanks. Will do.


----------

